# New 100% kiko buck



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Here he is! I've been waiting for a long time


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He looks awesome! Congrats!


----------



## siberian (Jun 8, 2016)

It will be great to watch him grow. He looks nice.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He's cute. Is that a donkey and a pig in the background?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Dayna said:


> He's cute. Is that a donkey and a pig in the background?


Yes it is!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Handsome! Where's he from?


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Congrats!! He's so handsome!!!


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Handsome! Where's he from?


Black hawk kikos


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

He's handsome. Congrats on your new boy. May he throw you gorgeous babies!


----------

